# Problem mit Canon MP640 - Scannen



## AMD (9. Mai 2011)

Hey,

Habe zurzeit ein Problem mit dem Cannon MP640.
In der regel verichtet der Drucker ausgezeichnete Arbeit doch soeben beim scannen ging nichts mehr.

Habe eine Seite eingelegt, wollte diese Scannen und an den PC schicken (über WLAN) doch dann kam diese Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die Treibersoftware ist auf deutsch installiert aber das sieht eher nach italienisch aus)

Habe dann den Drucker mal komplett entfernt und neu installiert, selbes Problem.

Habs mit dem Netbook probiert: Selbes Problem.

Habe einen USB-Stick in den Drucker gesteckt und wollte es darauf kopieren lassen, erst wird der Stick erkannt und sobald es losgehen soll: Kein Stick gefunden! 

Eig. hat das Scannen über das Netzwerk immer Problemlos geklappt und drucken geht auch noch... von daher merkwürdig was nun sein soll.. wurde ja nicht gerade viel verändert 

Hoffe ihr wisst da vllt. mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2011)

Also, ich würd mal im Handbuch schauen, ob und wie man den komplett resetten kann. Und vlt. testweise mal per USB versuchen zu scannen, ob das Problem vlt. nur mit WLAN zu tun hat.

Wegen des Sticks: findet der Drucker denn Dateien, die auf dem Stick sind, oder auch da "nicht gefunden" ?


----------



## AMD (10. Mai 2011)

Sonst geht der Stick, halt nur beim scannen!
WLAN schließe ich auch aus, schließlich ging es beim scannen sonst auch zumal drucken auch keine Probleme macht!

Im Handbuch find ich nicht wirklich was, da ich mit dieser italienischen Nachricht nichts anfangen kann und die Ergebnisse bei google sind recht rar...

Aber ich probier es später trotzdem mal per USB Kabel


----------



## AMD (10. Mai 2011)

Also der Stick ging nicht weil er noch NTFS war... mit FAT32 gehts natürlich - darauf hätte ich auch eher kommen können 

Wegen Wlan muss ich wohl nochmal schauen... naja trotzdem danke


----------

